# Current Projects-- January 2015



## SvenskaFlicka

Woooot! I get to start this one! :sing:

I felted three pairs of Duffers today. I finished knitting them yesterday while watching movies with my family for New Year's. They are for my cousins who are all spread across the country. The fourth cousin has to wear real shoes all the time so she gets bed socks. 
Here they are, pre and post felting.


----------



## Miz Mary

LOVE them Duffers !! I never seem to have luck felting/fulling slippers.... always get one wonky , or they are either too big or too small !!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

These took three laundry loads to felt them down small enough. But they are lovely!


----------



## hercsmama

Kelsey those came out really nice! Good job!:thumb:
I've managed to get the three cowls done, I was making for some ladies in Kearney, I'll deliver them today when I go into town. Also a pair of mittens for dgs, he keeps losing them, even though I make the string to attach them. I'm wondering if someone at the day care is swiping them
Currently working on a little surprise for someone here....won't say who...but maybe I'll post a pic later today.


----------



## Marchwind

I wanted to let you guys know that at the airport I have seen a LOT of arm knit scarves. I of course always ask if they made them  some have many were gifts all looked great!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Arm knit scarf classes are very popular over here. I have many now.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Here are a couple pairs of socks I recently finished.
The purple Pomatomus are from handspun and handdyed superwash w/ tencel.
I have worn them constantly and they are a new favorite.
http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter05/PATTpomatomus.html









The green ones are made from KP Stroll in Forest Heather Tweed.
I really like how they came out too.
It is a modified version of Cachoeira. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring09/PATTcachoeira.php








I am also currently spinning the Romney wool I got from LAC.
This was that lovely blanketed stuff, so clean and easy to work with!
I got some rolags made off my hand cards and a nice fuzzy woolen longdraw going. 
IDK what I will make yet, or how I am going to ply it. :teehee:


----------



## PKBoo

I finished the shadow weave scarf last night woohoo. It's black and silver tensel. Will be much more flexible once it's washed and pressed








I had a gift card for a local yarn shop and saw 'stained glass yarn' there. Bought some dyed roving and black sparkly single yarn and it's turning out lovely!















Kelsey I love this HT app - awesome easy to use!
Love those socks GAM especially the green ones - nice!


----------



## Osiris

I'm really lovin' your weaving PKB! You using an 8 shaft? That shadow is gorgeous.

I just finished 3 in plain weave - leftover yarns. Came out nice. Just practicing for the scarf-a-thon for the shelters. 
I'm tempted now to do a straight draft and instead of plain, I can do a couple dozen different patterns rather than all the same. 
Nothing fancy, just variations. Handweaving.net is the bomb!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Knit a fun and easy cable and lace hat for a very special friend :kiss:- 

pattern is "Hermione Hearts Ron" http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hermione-hearts-ron

then I whipped up a second Katniss Everdeen/ District 12 wrap for a soon-to-be family member that is goofy crazy about "the Hunger Games". 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/district-12-cowl-wrap-knit

GAM- I love those Pomatomus socks and the yarn turned out amazingly! How did you like spinning superwash? I haven't gotten the hang of it.


----------



## Marchwind

Beautiful stuff everyone!


----------



## Forerunner

Needing something bold, daring and extra chunky in coal black, so......

5 strands; one super bulky merino, two Lambs Pride bulky, two bulky mohair, to start.....68 stitches on 32" #17s......K2p2 for about 9 inches and then......

:shrug:


.


----------



## Osiris

WIHH, Beautiful. Excellent colors. I thought at first that top view was actually a BALL of yarn you wound! LOL


----------



## Miz Mary

FR, I adore this pic !!!


----------



## Forerunner

Oh, yeah, Mary ?

Just between you an' me..... I've kinda been holding out, lately, on the new projects.....

There's just so many !




ETA..... Just so you know, GAM..... I was REALLY LIKING those two bobbins of yarn, with envy......

Your super-detailed and intricate sock projects just freak me out. :ashamed:


----------



## Osiris

MM, Me too! I really like the boots! I want a pair of those!

I finished my plain weave experiment. Got 2 full size and one kids scarf. All left over recycled yarns. 
Lessons: Plain weave is not "simple" weave! Even beat, even tension, concentrate on selvedges....
The pattern is alternating stripes of plain & basket weave. The stripes in the warp helped bring out that effect. For the third (right) I got bored and tried a different treadling which alternated the 2 weaves creating a checkerboard effect. I like it. 
Fun, and a good learning experience.


----------



## Forerunner

This one is for Debi.....who requested something in Teal, some weeks ago, while this particular piece was in the Big City for a studio shoot.....

What a perfect day to enjoy a little back porch R&R.....


.


----------



## hercsmama

OMGoodness FR!
The color of that sweater is fantastic!:sing:


----------



## Forerunner

Well, it feels pretty good, too.

:grin:

For those interested, two strands Lambs Pride bulky in their dark (Turkish, IIRC?) olive green, and about five various teal and green mohair strands. :shrug:


----------



## hercsmama

Here's my current little WIP., for a sweet friend here on the forum.
Can't tell ya'll who it's for, or what it will be, but I should be done with it in the next few days.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

Forerunner.....did you make those sweaters??? They look awesome! Lordy, I'd be knitting from now until the rapture!!! I have to admit....just looking at those brought on a hot flash!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

He knits them! They're like 60 stitches around on broomsticks. 
I want one.


----------



## Forerunner

Yup.

Made 'em all.......but I do Illinois winters, so................



:grin:


----------



## Forerunner

Oh, Fiddle, Svens........

Now they're more like 72 stitches on drum sticks. :indif:







:grin:



.


----------



## Miz Mary

Debi, thats one gorgeous ___ ?!? LOVE that color ! 
FR, I just love the earthy colors...or maybe red ...


----------



## Forerunner

You DID see this one, right ? :huh:



.


----------



## Forerunner

Oh, and........ in light of the concern over cable placement......

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kEbEMjKitA4[/ame]


----------



## hercsmama

:facepalm:


----------



## PKBoo

Osiris - love the woven scarves! Great to experiment - that's the way to learn. I'm such a newbie weaver that I learn something new from every project! (the shadow weave was done on an 8-shaft Baby Wolf - just got her in September, and that was my 3rd project - 1st using all 8 shafts woohoo!!!)

FR - it cracked me up that you were reading 'Knitting without Tears' :rotfl: Gorgeous sweaters!

Beautiful work everyone!

I finished plying the 'Stained Glass' yarn and I love how it turned out! I bought the black sparkly singles, and the yarn came out so cool! Everything I've been spinning lately has been destined for weaving, but I think the colors would get lost in the weave. 

(See below for picture!)

What should it become? Anybody have a scarf pattern that would look good with this kind of yarn??? Help!


----------



## PKBoo

Ugh I couldn't edit and add a pic from my phone so had to reply separately








And a close up


----------



## MDKatie

Gorgeous stuff! GAM, those socks are so amazing! FR, the sweaters are always awesome. And I'm loving that stained glass yarn!


Here's what I've been working on. I spun my first yarn with the spindle wheel. Plied it tonight, and it was a pain! I'm not sure if I did it right, but it came out looking like yarn and feeling fairly soft and squishy, so I guess it is passable. :thumb: WIHH, this yarn was the braid of BFL you sent me after TDF!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Hey looky there! Yarn! :bouncy:


----------



## Osiris

LOL.... you guys are a hoot!

I just put on a 17 yard warp! :happy2: ...... Never done _that_ before! 
But the 3.5 inch dia warp beam is now 9.5 inches! The loom is teetering on tipping over!!! 
I guess I should stop at 15 from now on! Or maybe use paper all the way LOL


----------



## Miz Mary

LOVE it FR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PKBoo, is that as SOFT as it looks ?!?!?! STUNNING !!


----------



## hercsmama

PKBoo, how about this one. The stitching is so simple it should really show off those colors well.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fringed-benefits-neck-scarf


----------



## kandmcockrell

Has anyone ever made a cover for a wheel? Kinda in line with a cover for a sewing machine? I have to take my wheel apart or my kids mess with it. I am wondering if a cover would help that. "Out of sight out of mind"?


----------



## Marchwind

KandMCockrell there is no reason why you can't make one. What is your wheel again? I know lots of people who make bags or covers to put over their wheel when they take it places. If it is small enough sometimes a pillow case works. I've actually considered making a cover/bag for my Lendrum.

FR Great sweaters! Don't you love EZ and Knitting Without Tears?

Agree with the others that stained glass and black sparkle yarn looks so yummy and soft. Hercsmama I like that scarf, I bet it would look great in that yarn. BTW, PKBoo I've never hear of Stained Glass yarn before.

MDKatie, woo hoo!!! You made yarn, it looks great for a first timer. Keep practicing!!!


----------



## Marchwind

JDog posted this pattern on FB the other day. I really like it, looks easy enough, and so cute. In reading the pattern it seems poorly written, or maybe it is poorly translated. I can't find the name of this scarf or who wrote it. I was thinking I might be able to find more info on Ravelry but can't. 

http://www.ladylifehacks.com/beautiful-knit-scarf-free-pattern/


----------



## hercsmama

MW I got this one. I don't have time to re-write it for you just now. But if no one else gets it done in the next couple hours, I'll be back (said in my best Arnie voice).


----------



## kandmcockrell

MW - it is an Ashford Traditional. I will have to dig and old sheet out and see what i can come up with.


----------



## Marchwind

Thank Hercsmama! I'm sure I can figure it out but in doing a quick read it just looked so strange the way it was written. Have you made it? Do you have the info on. Whose pattern this is? Your version of what it's suposed to say would be nice if not just for me maybe others who might find it helpful too.


----------



## hercsmama

It is written really badly, that is for sure. 
I hope this helps,

Beautiful Scarf

Cast on 12
1 , SL 1, yo, k10,yo,k1
2 , Sl 1, p12, k1 --14 total
3 , Sl 1, yo, k12,yo, k1
4 , Sl1, k1, p12, k2 --16 total
5 , Sl1, k1,yo, k12, yo, k2
6 , Sl1 , k2, p12, k3, --18 total
7 , Sl1 , k2, yo, k12, yo, k3
8 , K4, p12, k4 --20 total
9 , K4, yo, k12, yo, k4
10, K5, p12, k5, --22 total
11, K5, yo, C6L, C6R, yo, k5
12, K6, p12, k6 --24 total
13, K6, yo, k12, yo, k6
14, K7, p12, k7 --26 total
15, K26
16, K7, p12, k7
17, K26
18 K7, P12, K7
19 K26
20 work as for row 18
21, K5, C6L, C6R, k5
Continue in pattern working odd rows as for 17 and even rows as for 18. Every 5th right side row work as for row 21. 
Knit until you reach the desired length. 
Continue in pattern decreasing 1 st on each side (k2tog), every other row
until 12 stitches remain.
Pick up enough stitches in an even number to completely encircle scarf. Work K2 P2 rib for 7-10 rows.
Bind off in pattern.


----------



## hercsmama

Mind you it doesn't specify anything about yarn weight, or needle size.
But in looking at the picture, I'd say a nice bulky weight would do nicely, maybe worked up on some 10's or 11's.:thumb:


----------



## kandmcockrell

I am getting ready to start the new little ones hat. I have a really pretty yarn but am not sure I'd it will work for a hat. It is a cotton. Do you think it will work ok?


----------



## Forerunner

PKBoo said:


> FR - it cracked me up that you were reading 'Knitting without Tears' :rotfl:


I was wondering who would catch that first. 

Don't tell Cyndi, but that's the second time I've cracked that book open, and I still cain't make heads ner tails of it......reads too much like a pattern. 







eep:



.








.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I just set up a Sock of the Month club.  Now it's time to knit!


----------



## Marchwind

Thank you Hercsmama! I was reading the, "bring yarn over.." or whatever it said as bring the yarn forward or back to knit or purl, I wasn't seeing any holes in the work so wasn't thinking YO's. I appreciate your rewriting it :kiss:

I finally got pictures of some of my spinning and finished yarns.

 by mymerripu, on Flickr

This is a 4-ply cabled yarn
 by mymerripu, on Flickr

2-ply I got the fibers at MFF this summer
 by mymerripu, on Flickr
2-ply
 by mymerripu, on Flickr

Navajo ply
 by mymerripu, on Flickr


----------



## Forerunner

Oh, yum, MW !

:sob:


I really need to get some of you spinners on a retainer fee.

:bored:


----------



## hercsmama

MW, very nice!:sing:
You know, I went back and looked at the pictures again, and at the pattern. I don't see any holes either, and yo's will leave them. I'm thinking as that is supposed to be an increase, just do either a M1L or M1R, depending on which edge you are working.
Also, at row number 8, for some reason, they stopped having you S1 for the first stitch, I think you should continue that S1 through out the entire thing. It will give a much nicer edge for picking up the ribbing stitches on later.:thumb:


----------



## KansasFarmgirl

Svenska, Those duffers are SO COOL. I'm gonna hafta try felting one of these days... 




SvenskaFlicka said:


> Woooot! I get to start this one! :sing:
> 
> I felted three pairs of Duffers today. I finished knitting them yesterday while watching movies with my family for New Year's. They are for my cousins who are all spread across the country. The fourth cousin has to wear real shoes all the time so she gets bed socks.
> Here they are, pre and post felting.


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama If you make one keep notes. I may try it too if I can find some chunky yarn around the house. I was seeing the "YO" as when you turn the work you move the yarn over (back to the front or back of the needles). It is so oddly written and I can't find the original anywhere. If we each try it we have to compare notes and projects. IT almost reminds me of the lettuce scarf that Lucy Netby wrote.

Oh and FR, I think these would be way too thin for you.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Gorgeous projects, everyone!

I finally finished my Zigzagular Socks! It took me a month, although in my defense, I was also trying to finish my sweater before Christmas. I did them in Opal's 4ply Sweet and Spicy. I think the colorway is called Cake Pops.















http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zigzagular-socks


----------



## MDKatie

I cast on for the Isotope Cabled Hat last night. Should be a fun project.


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama I found a chart for the scarf. It was originally in Russian. http://www.fabartdiy.com/how-to-diy-pretty-cable-knitted-scarfette/

I found it on Ravelry too and will investigate more there when I get home.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarf-w-center-cable---


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, it's not perfect, but I just about have my sewing and weaving room whipped into shape! 
Yes, I am using my loom as a rack to hold fabric and projects. Please don't judge me.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I also finished the socks I knit for my Cousin!


----------



## Osiris

Sven: Ewwww......drool....droooool..... I want, I want......
How many shafts you got on that big loom? Looks like at least 12 pedals!

Just started my 'green' collection for the shelters. Took about 30 or 40 patterns from handweaving.net, made a book. Just gonna go from P1 onward.
Got about 20 inches done already. Pattern wasn't showing up on the face. But it come out on the back. The acrylic warp is great. Very strong, like beating on a rock. I like it. The F/S hold tight too so weaving is faster. Will post pics when I get rolling. You can expect one thing - they'll be 'green'.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

That's my Macomber. 10 harness, 16 treadle, 40 inch weaving width. Sectional beam. It also had metal hook lamms so you can just duck below and quickly rearrange things, rather than fiddling with string tie-ups! 
I have never yet woven anything on her. But, I have warp now for some krogdbrad!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Sock-of-the-month club sounds so cool!!!

But I'm currently saving my nickles for a WooLee Winder for the Elizabeth & Traveller

(Timothy, anyone that has ever looked at an Elizabeth Zimmerman book _knows _they don't read like patterns but like how you describe how you knit a sweater ... goof)


----------



## Forerunner

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Yes, I am using my loom as a rack to hold fabric and projects. Please don't judge me.


Oh, not at all!!

If I had a loom, I'd use it to organize chunky knit boot toppers, scarves and belts......and I'd have a compartmentalized organizer below it for mittens. 

:shrug:


----------



## Forerunner

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Sock-of-the-month club sounds so cool!!!
> 
> But I'm currently saving my nickles for a WooLee Winder for the Elizabeth & Traveller
> 
> (Timothy, anyone that has ever looked at an Elizabeth Zimmerman book _knows _they don't read like patterns but like how you describe how you knit a sweater ... goof)


Didst thou not know ?

Perception is an art unto itself. :kissy:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Sock-of-the-month club sounds so cool!!!
> 
> But I'm currently saving my nickles for a WooLee Winder for the Elizabeth & Traveller


Don't worry. I'm not restricting my club to join only in January. You can join any time!  

FR, I don't think you know what a loom is supposed to be used for.


----------



## Forerunner

Oh, I do......

Didn't I just demonstrate that ? 


I've seen Cyndi's loom in action and Lori makes rag rugs with hers, so......

:bored:




ETA........ eep:


----------



## Osiris

Sven. Beautiful loom, beautiful room!

Re: Krok - I have a couple of old magazines which have articles on the subject. Got 'em from the online digital archive. Too big to upload. But they're free PDFs you can d'load.
https://www.cs.arizona.edu/patterns/weaving/weaver.html
vol1, no2 and vol 2, no4
This one is also good
https://www.cs.arizona.edu/patterns/weaving/monographs/hew_scnd_1.pdf
Actually they're Rosengang (4 shaft) 
There isn't a lot on Krokbragd.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Thanks!!!


----------



## Marchwind

FR EZ would be rolling in her grave to hear you say her book reads like a pattern. She believed in patterns about as much as you do. Shame on you :nono:

SvenskaFlicka no judging going on from any of us. You're making good progress!


----------



## Forerunner

I'll bet Liz would appreciate my sense of humor....... :yawn:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

:facepalm:

Timothy ... you DO have a loom. It may not be a floor loom, but you do have a loom.

And you have an Indian Head Flyer/Bobbin assembly AND a cast treadle base .... just when is your spinning wheel going to be assembled??

Don't be askerwed of being pulled into the bobbin :hand: ... many a lady have taken it on and have conquered the task.



:kiss:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

A friend gifted me with roving for Christmas.

So many colors!



I spun & 2-plyed.

Knitting was a challenge. I tried various patterns ... linen stitch, ribbing, moss, double moss ... it was too busy.

Finally a 2-color honeycomb worked


----------



## CAnnie

I've been spending these cold days spinning. It's so nice to have a fiber enabler in the family. The crazy yarn is Merino/silk for my birthday from SvenskaFlicka. The blue and gold is a Christmas braid. The grey is Icelandic lamb I've been working on forever. It's the fleeces from two silver grey lambs. I have weaving projects in mind for the colored skeins.


----------



## Marchwind

Wow MLF that is a very busy colorful braid. You found the perfect knit stitch/pattern. The hat is adorable.

CAnnie your spinning is lovely. Those look like huge skeins/hanks, or are you just good at taking pictures like your daughter


----------



## Miz Mary

Cyndi that hat is AWESOME !!!!!! Did you make up that pattern ?!?!

CAnnie, such beautiful spinning !!


----------



## Lythrum

I have been really slacking with my knitting lately, I've been doing more reading.  But my daughter over the holiday asked me if I could knit a hat and scarf for her Pikachu. This is the yarn that I bought her when she said she wanted to learn how to knit (which lasted about two rows), so it was good to use it for a project for her.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm knitting a swatch and making a plan tonight. :sing:


----------



## hercsmama

RATS! Just rats.
I have my surprise little something all packed up and ready to go to the PO this morning, and I just realized I for got to take a picture of it.:hammer:
So, maybe when it gets to were it is going, a picture can be taken.. for me.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

It's growing!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I actually managed to clear a few bobbins by doing some plying the other day


----------



## hercsmama

SvenskaFlicka said:


> It's growing!


:sing:
I think I know what it is!!!
Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Forerunner

I think it needs just a little bit more mohair........... :huh:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Forerunner said:


> I think it needs just a little bit more mohair........... :huh:


It's got two strands. . . My camera doesn't pick it up. :shrug:


----------



## PKBoo

Great spinning and knitting - love seeing these pictures - they keep me motivated!



I've been twisting the fringes of the tensel scarf I finished, and adding beads - taking way longer than I thought! Just finished one side this morning, so another side to go before going in the washing machine. 

Picture below in another post


----------



## PKBoo




----------



## hercsmama

:sing::sing::sing:
As the recipient of that weird green thing I posted has received it, and was wonderful enough to send me a pic, I can now show ya'll what it was!
The buttons are real pearl that came from a sweater my Granny dearly loved.
I used them as the person I made this for could use a bit of my Grannies strength in her life right now.:kiss:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

that is just beautiful, hercsmama- just beautiful.

Love the weaving, PKboo!


----------



## hercsmama

Thanks!
It is the Keelback hat, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/keelback-hat
I did it in an Alpaca/ Angora blend. Love this thing.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Here's a skein of Corriedale I spun woolen long draw yesterday on my ******. And guess what?!? It's perfectly balanced! 
(Although a 12 year old girl spun a perfectly balanced 2-ply at my Distaff Day event yesterday.)


----------



## Tommyice

Hercs that is absolutely beautiful! I love the idea of adding a piece of your grandma to it--I always look back to mine (and greatgrandma) when I need a little strength. 

I have a box of buttons (like 10lbs worth) from my greatgrandmother who was a seamstress. This looks like a project for me.


----------



## Forerunner

A couple years ago, I gifted to my late wife's best friend one of my more artsy and fluffy turtlenecks, in her favorite, green.
She loved it dearly, then, the few times that she wore it, determined that a big neck pullover wasn't her cup of coffee, (which my eldest daughter tells me is Jane's focus with a good sweater.....cozy up and enjoy the first morning cup).

Sooooo.....seeing as my daughter frequents their home over there, working off and on for their organic dairy, we schemed a plan and Rachel talked Jane into trading in for a better fit...
Jane didn't want to part with the color, or that exquisite chunky mohair feel, but......

Rachel brought the sweater home and 20 minutes later it was wound back into four neat balls of green mohair.
Then, two days of knitting later.....


.


----------



## Forerunner

A view of the back.....

I had a 24 inch section of the yarn left upon completing the last sleeve.

:shrug:


.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

cutting it a little close, FR. But it turned out beautifully!


----------



## MDKatie

Forerunner said:


> I had a 24 inch section of the yarn left upon completing the last sleeve.


Were you sweating as you were getting near the end?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Love this new design, FR. Jane's going to be thrilled.


----------



## Forerunner

Incidentally, Sis....... Jane is Cassie's mother. :kissy:

Yeah, she will prolly be pretty happy.

No sweat toward the project end. I finished with the two sleeves, using what appeared to be the slightly smaller ball for the first sleeve.....so's I'd have room for any necessary adjustments on the second.

Pwactice makes poyfect. :grin:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I wondered when I read that Rachel worked on their dairy farm.

I finally gearing up to steek my FR sweater this spring. As soon as I finish my 2nd sock, I'll be knitting up a large swatch to practice before I take the scissors to my sweater.


----------



## Forerunner

You know......we could skip the steek and reknit that to the same basic design as the green.......

:heh:

Gimme two short days......


----------



## hercsmama

FR, that is wonderful!
A squishy cardi is just the thing for snuggling up in.:thumb:

Where did my hat go? It says I removed or deleted the picture, but I didn't...dad gum Gremlins.:hammer:


----------



## lexierowsell

Still shows for me Debi--


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama did you delete the original photo from your phone or computer? It's says it was deleted.

BTW who was the recipient this beautiful hat? Love the color and the pattern and the button are perfect.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Nope, nope, nope FR. I like the design, the length, the hood ... I just want to be able to get it off & on easier!


----------



## hercsmama

I sure didn't delete it...
Can't figure out where it went..
The recipient will have to speak for herself. She strikes me as one who values her privacy, and I wouldn't want to just put her out there, without her permission...:thumb:


----------



## Osiris

Nice stuff peeps. Cool how you can re-size them FR. I'm on #4 with that green stuff. I really like how the acrylic yarn comes out of the washer. Softens up very nice. A bit of a halo too.


----------



## Forerunner

Yeah, that chunky little poof of a cardigan got the wheels turnin', fer sure.

I say little, but......

Anyhoo, there I sat with an abundance of Lambs Pride bulky in oatmeal, scads of odds and ends in beiges, tweeds and off-whites......happenstantially in a near perfect balance of wool to mohair....all whetted and polished by a newly discovered appetite for belted wraps.

Hmmm.

What to do.


So I began knitting, back and forth rather than in the round.....telling myself all the while that this was going to be waist length--maybe just a shade longer.

But then I realized....... there was a developing feel that I hadn't foreseen.

The chunky was good....
The mohair halo was good.......
The look and softened stitch definition were good......
The cadence of back and forth knitting was mesmerizing......

Then, before I knew it, I had a full length coat!!!






Yummy, yummy, yummy........



.


----------



## Osiris

You're a trend setter FR! I see more fashion shoots in the near future!


----------



## Miz Mary

FR...... thats over the top !


----------



## kandmcockrell

Here is a baby cocoon for the new one








Here is a shawl I have been working on for years.








And here is the new kitchen in progress


----------



## Miz Mary

Love your shawl colors, and your kitchen is looking pretty darn good !!! Lots of cubbard space !!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Yes. Cupboard space is sorely lacking in my current kitchen so i went a little overboard! The is a big 5' cast iron sink that was my grandparents with the drainboard on either side of the sink that my DH is going to cut down. It will go under the window. Sad to cut it down, but I would have to stand on a stool or get a pair of stilts to be able to use it otherwise as i am not willing to loose drawers to sink it in the counter to a workable height. As you can see from the double oven placement, i am on the short side!


----------



## Marchwind

That kitchen is beautiful. I imagine it will bea dream to work in.

I bought a pair of #50 needles last night. I'm going tomake the Sassenach cowl that Hercsmama has been making. I cast on last night . It's pretty crazy knitting with these needles. When I pulled them out of the package my Pit Bull went nuts, it was hysterical. I knocked them to get her a few times and he jumped, backed up wagged his tail fiercely and watched me. It was funny! When I started knitting with them he was right by my side sniffing every stitch I made.


----------



## Jacki

I have 6 pitties, and mine are convinced I need their help for EVERYTHING!!

My spinning wheels have wacked many noses, and cooking without tripping over one of my "helpers" is interesting.

My main project right now is repairing wheels. The CPW is looking much better, but the flier was not a part of the CPW wheel, and was added to the Wheel by someone who wanted to make the wheel "look" complete. The whorl has a right hand thread, and is too wide for the maidens which makes it bind when I tried spinning. The tensioning is Vezina, but the wheel looks like it might be a Lawrence because of the S crank. The wheel also looks like it has had a harder life than the table and MOA.

I did some treadleing, and was extremely impressed with the speed and power of this Wheel, who has informed me that his name is PierreVezina. 

Jacki


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Working on new sock yarn.

Started off with superwash merino that I over dyed, then weighed out 4 oz of the wool to .5 oz of sari silk waste & carded them together. Dizzed into roving and am now spinning.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Gorgeous yarn, MLF!

I finished my Chill Chaser cardigan this week! It's made with Spud and Chloe sweater yarn, their worsted weight. It's a wool/cotton blend and is machine washable. I love it!














http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chill-chaser-cardigan-2

As soon as the Chill Chaser was done, I cast on the Lawrence sweater.







http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lawrence-2


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

It's growing!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Gorgeous, BbC!!!

Svenska, what kind of cable is that?


My FR sweater is steeked. :shock:




























Now to sew the edge back, select yarns for a button band, select buttons, knit the band & attach the buttons.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Edge is turned back & sewn down.

Back to spinning the merino/silk sock yarn


----------



## Miz Mary

All these gorgeous sweaters !!!!!! Y'all are so impressive !!!!!


----------



## 7thswan

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Edge is turned back & sewn down.
> 
> Back to spinning the merino/silk sock yarn


Did you machine sew it before you cut?


----------



## Forerunner

:hand:

I'm not looking.

:hand:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Cyndi, that's just a standard braid cable with no purls framing it. I like it.


----------



## hercsmama

Hey Kelsey, I need to find out if I got this yarn from you or not.
It is Mille Colori Sock and Lace. The colorway is #6184, it retails, wherever I got it, for 19.99 a skein. Comes in 400 M skeins.









I have two of them, but think I may need at least one more.
I'm loving this color way to much for socks, and it reminds me of water, and Summer so much.
I'm using it to make a very openwork vest type cover up for the summer.
Just making things up as I go along, using a purse stitch, P1, yo P2tog, then just K the next row. Massive rectangle with arm holes where they need to be to fit. 
On size 9 needles.
I live in tank tops all summer, and when I go to town it would be nice to be able to just toss something on besides an actual shirt. LOL.
Anyway, if I did get it from you, do you have any more?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

7thswan said:


> Did you machine sew it before you cut?


No ... it's too thick to fit under a sewing machine foot. I used the crochet bind off. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eFnchbJl5A[/ame]


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

You can look, FR. It turned out really nice!


----------



## Forerunner

:facepalm:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Drama queen!


----------



## Forerunner

Murderer !





:sob:


.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

:lookout:

:hand:

:rotfl:

Really, she's just fine and will get much more wear now.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm




----------



## Forerunner

The PROPER way to lay out for a sweater coat.......


:indif:



.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Nope Hercsmama. That's not mine. I do have a singles yarn that's merino-silk in a similar shade, but different brand, etc.


----------



## Osiris

Wow you guys are really cookin'! Love the dark blue FR. Nice 'steek' job MLF (whatever that is ) Don't mind me. I wouldn't know a Knit from a Purl from slipknot. 
Great kitchen!!! Lots of space! 

I finished #6 shelter scarf. Did one in a tan yarn too. Ran off that 17 yard warp, then began winding another...... surprise! Not enough warp!!!! DRAT!

*Problem solution* (for you weavers with multiple item warps): 
1. I needed a 100 thread warp. 
2. I wound 17 yards right up to 50 threads and ran out. I only had half! Now what??? 
3. My 17 yards is just an arbitrary length. It's the longest I can wind on my warp board. The scarves are about 60" each so the warp yardage length isn't critical. I get _whatever I get_ off the run. If one is a little short it's a kids scarf. 
**Someone posted on Weavolution a similar problem. *
4. The suggestions were to create a cross at the other end of the warp and cut the warp in half. 

Exactly what I did. Now I have about 8.5 yards at 100 threads. Enough to make a few more scarves. The problem with cutting the warp is the cross. I had to _create_ a cross at the other end. Took me 4 tries but I finally did it. Then I used the _sectional warping method_ of using TAPE across the warp threads to keep them flat and in order at the cut point. It worked and I'm ready to start threading. 
I love solving the problems! - just hate the stall in the production! I'll upload some pics when I get a few more done. Gonna have to get some more strong acrylic yarn for warp!!! Maybe black or brown next time. Anyone got a couple cones or know of any???


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I started a shawl today. I figured if I'm going to be wearing a historical costume next weekend, no sense in having a cold neck and shoulders. So I'm making a sontag. It's really easy, just a 10 row repeat.  It's the Margaret Dashwood Shawl on Ravelry. 
I've so far gotten 11 repeats done.


----------



## Kasota

I think the very thought of steeking sounds frightening. 

Just sayin'

LOL!


----------



## chickenista

Oh! Thanks for reminding me!
I have been meaning to undertake a sontag since I saw a pic of one here last year.
I keep forgetting about it!

Keep us posted on how yours is going.
I think they are gloriously attractive.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I will! I've got 14 or 15 repeats done so far.


----------



## Tommyice

Steeking scares me too. It's the one thing (well that, and time) that have been putting me off of starting on a Peer Gynt sweater kit that I bought eons ago. This is the sweater that I hope to someday start.










The other items in the book are just divine too. Too much yarn not enough time. LOL


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

It kept me frozen for quite a number of years. Now that I've done it, all I can say is, "Silly me! What took me so long?"

As scary as cutting into your knitwear is, it will NOT fall apart on you. It is extremely easy and no longer scary to me.

The thought of cutting into knitting is far more scary than the actual process! I PROMISE!!!

It has opened up a whole new door in my knitting.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Finished spinning & chain plying the superwash merino & silk waste (the purple I over dyed & carded suri silk waste)

The single


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Oops

The single










And the finished yarn. 350 yards about 18 wpi


----------



## Marchwind

That turned out beautifully MLF! This will be socks? What pattern do you think you will use?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Right now it is sitting next to the 500 yards of 3-ply, 24 wpi Kraemer Sterling Silk & Silver being petted


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

On the wheel today ... more merins & silk


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

And socks for Paul. Handspun shetland, about sport weight.


----------



## Osiris

The first 10 scarves are done and there are a few more on the loom. Just using a straight twill threading and every pattern (except twill) I can find from handweaving.net. Some scarves have several patterns in them. I should really stop that tho, but it's so much fun changing! Each has a 1" band of plain weave in it every 8-10 inches. Just to give them some variety. Acrylic is fairly soft when finished. Still have plenty of green weft. I'll be changing to black warp soon. What an education!


----------



## Miz Mary

MAN you are fast , Osiris ! I like that light green one in the top left group !!! I have been sitting on my hands ... tomorrow is the annual Weavers Guild SALE .... I guess theres alot of good deals... we shall see !!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Those are Beautiful Osiris!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Forerunner said:


> Murderer !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sob:
> 
> 
> .


Paul wanted me to tell you it wasn't murder but a premeditated massa-cree

:lonergr:


----------



## Forerunner

I bet it was all the maniacal cackling and giggling that garnered Paul's attention to the matter.

I hope he can still sleep, nights......

:indif:


----------



## Marchwind

Osiris great work!


----------



## Forerunner

Another happy camper.



.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I thought this roving would be good for the button band (70 gram, 114 yard, 2-ply) but I think there is too much red. Whst do you think?

I have more of this roving so I think I'll strip out the red, maybe add some brown, orange.


----------



## Forerunner

So, like............

What have you got against hot neon pink ?

:huh:


----------



## Forerunner

So I finished my sweater coat.......now for the belt. 



.


----------



## 7thswan

FR, with all that on, I think You need a Hat.


----------



## Forerunner

Well, believe it or not......in certain circles, unsubstantiated of course, I am considered a hothead !!



Of all the nerve. :indif:



Tell you what, though........knitting sure beats cutting firewood, and the fresh winter air that can be experienced with abandon by the accomplished knitter is invigoration, defined.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

well I'd try it but am afraid I might injure my trigger finger?


----------



## Osiris

I'm so bloody sick of GREEN! I grabbed something laying around. I think it's carpet yarn. Not sure. It's synthetic. But it's getting WOVEN! Here's my version of a 'chunky' scarf! LOL.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, that Sontag I wanted to knit for this weekend? I have about 4 repeats left on it. 
Sigh. It would look so pretty with my 1830's dress.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Osiris said:


> I'm so bloody sick of GREEN! I grabbed something laying around. I think it's carpet yarn. Not sure. It's synthetic. But it's getting WOVEN! Here's my version of a 'chunky' scarf! LOL.


Were you in the Army

I was

OD (olive drab) green :yuck:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Hey look! I made yarn!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Sweet!! How does it spin, Svenska??


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Yes .... is it powered by a guinea pig on a tread mill or perhaps an electric motor?

Are you trying to hide something from us


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

It's hand cranked. Look up Book Charkha Johnny. 
It spins well, Cindy. I need to work on drafting out thin enough, but it's fun! My little kitty is sure it is a toy for his amusement.


----------



## Marchwind

Johnny this is the type of wheel Gahndi used during his rebellion.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I imagine the fibers would have to be prepped as for a great wheel. A nice loose rolag & loosely holding the fiber is what works well when I spin long draw from my left hand


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Almost finished putting the fiber room back together


----------



## Forerunner

Mmmmmmmmmm.........

Really liking the way this cardigan is taking off.......

Like that spacious floor, too, Cyndi........ June is right around the corner.

:shrug:


.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Speaking of great wheels, I got my accelerator head in the mail today from SusanG! 

I need to whittle a dowel to fit it to my wheel and replace the leathers, but it's all there! I expect I'll be spinning on my great wheel soon!


----------



## Marchwind

MMMmmmmmm FR purple, my favorite color


----------



## susang

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Speaking of great wheels, I got my accelerator head in the mail today from SusanG!
> 
> I need to whittle a dowel to fit it to my wheel and replace the leathers, but it's all there! I expect I'll be spinning on my great wheel soon!


I'm so glad you got it. Was there a hole in the side of the box? I wasn't happy with the way the guy packaged it. I felt the pokey things would push through.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

No holes. Everything was safe and sound!


----------



## Forerunner

Growing.......

Those purls on the inside are soooooo cuddly.



.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Today's spinning 236 yards, 2-ply Falkland wool


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I finished my Romney yarn from that 2 pounds of blanketed fleece I got from lambs.are.cute. 
This has taken me all month.
1461 yards of 3 ply! Probably a sport weight, to make a sweater? 
I don't know what color to dye it yet either. 
I haven't washed it yet, but I couldn't wait to show someone. :teehee:

This year I am going to try to keep track of how much yarn I spin.
Glad to finish this so I can get back to the abandoned pair of socks I was working on. 
I haven't lifted my knitting needles in over a week.
Hopefully I haven't forgotten how.


----------



## Forerunner

Oh, yum.........

I wouldn't color that perfect shade of natural white to save myself from a lynching !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

That is gorgeous, GAM (and pay no attention to the FR sitting in the corner knitting with his purchased dyed yarns)


----------



## gone-a-milkin

There is a time and a place for natural (yellowish) colored wool yarns,
but not for a whole sweater that *I* a going to wear in my real life. 
(she says while holding a glass of merlot...)
Plus, I have a full spectrum of dyes and I am not afraid to use them.
Making colors is FUN! :grin:


----------



## romysbaskets

GAM your handspun yarn is gorgeous! How wonderfully it turned out.  If you dye it.....you have to post the results! Or we will just dye waiting to see it...:nanner:


----------



## romysbaskets

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Today's spinning 236 yards, 2-ply Falkland wool


Those colors are just yummy! Simply beautiful! All in one day, wow!


----------



## Marchwind

GAM that's gorgeous yarn. How did you like spinning the Romney? Do you have a sweater pattern picked out yet? I have no doubt that whatever color/s you choose it will be wonderful. I'll be watching and waiting for more posts.


----------



## Kasota

GAM, gorgeous yarn! And Cyndi's is so lovely, too!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Marchwind said:


> GAM that's gorgeous yarn. How did you like spinning the Romney? Do you have a sweater pattern picked out yet? I have no doubt that whatever color/s you choose it will be wonderful. I'll be watching and waiting for more posts.


 I always enjoy spinning Romney. I mean, it is just so user friendly.
This was so clean that I could easily hand card it into rolags and spin woolen.
There was very little fiber wasted.

I am thinking of using a top-down raglan "formula" pattern,
which is something I haven't tried. 
If anyone has a favorite version of that, I would love to consider it.

Thinking of a deep forest green for the color. Maybe. Still thinking. 
I am visualizing a pullover w/ 3/4 length sleeves in a plain stockinette stitch to show off the fuzzies.


----------



## Marchwind

Ann Budd has a good book about top down sweaters. Maybe your library can get it for you. I really want to try a top down sweater too one day.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Cyndi, the yarn is beautiful and fiber room looks awesome!

GAM - love the romney - its gorgeous and as always your spinning is amazing - so consistent! :clap: :bow: Can't wait to see what you do with all that lovely squishy stuff.


----------



## Marchwind

MLF I didn't mean to over look your yarn. I love that color way and it plyed up so nicely, the colors. What do you think about this breed? How does it spin? Would you get it again?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I have spun a good bit of Falkland lately, and to me, it is quite comparable to merino in its softness and hand. :shrug: I think it has a bit more of a surface sheen to it, too.


----------



## Osiris

Hey peeps! Hope everyone is good! Beautiful stuff goin on... 
WIHH! How's your cough? You any better? We worry a bout you here ya know! ;-)

I'm back up and weaving. Got another 17 yd warp on. This time it's black (supposedly acrylic) but I think it's awfully elastic for acrylic. Oh well. It's synthetic and washable. I'll just add an extra 6 inches to every scarf for stretch. The elasticity is nice for the shed and the tension not sure about length loss. I'm still doing the green weft tho. Got 3 more cones of that stuff. At least the black will set off the patterns more. Post pics soon

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## BlueberryChick

I finished my first lace shawl!! It makes me so happy.:nanner::bouncy:

It's the Ashton Shawlette by Dee O'Keefe.


----------



## Osiris

OH BC! You make the coolest shawls! That's done on a triangle loom right? Love it! Great colors too!

Me, I'm just pluggin along on my shelter scarves. Got the first with the new warp going. I actually LIKE the elasticity of the yarn! It keeps the selvedges firm and you can crank on it without worry. The contrast shows the pattern much better too.

The one pic is the 17 yd warp on kitesticks ready to beam - the other is another one of those handweaving.net patterns. I really like the back too. Now that I'm using black, I can go back and duplicate some of them with a better result. Whatever this black stuff is, it's gonna be a breeze to weave.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Osiris, thanks! It's not woven, it's knitted lace. 

I was a bit worried until it was washed and blocked, but I pinned it into shape and the lace pattern began to show. Love it!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

BBC,
Congratulations on the first lace shawl. 
It is gorgeous! 
Isn't it amazing what happens when you block lace?
It is like a butterfly emerging from a lumpy cocoon.
Seems like such an improbable miracle. 

Pretty soon you will have a whole drawer full of those things. 
They tend to breed and multiply.


----------



## Marchwind

Beautiful BbC! I bet that feels good to have accomplished another milestone.

Osiris why do you wind your warp on sticks instead of chaining them? It's an interesting idea.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Here's my finished Sontag.  It took three skeins of Elsebeth Lavold Silky Wool. I ahve to say that Silky Wool is completely different knit up than in the skein. So fun to see how yarns change as they are knit!


----------



## Osiris

Thanks B.C - it's a knittie! I remember seeing another one of those shawls here. They're so different. That's a really cool pattern. 

Marchi, a heard about the 'kitestick' method from Peggy Osterkamp - who got it from Jim Ahrens. It's apparently an ol European method. I do it both ways, but the stick seems better for storage if you're not gonna use it right away. Keeps everything tight. 

Kelsey!!! Your corset's showing!!! :nono:
just kidding - That sontag is beautiful - and so logical. I love the old style garments.... except breeches!! Hate those. Very uncomfortable!


----------



## Forerunner

Here's the bold black from a few weeks ago.

I think Rachel is gunna hafta model the pink/gold art yarn coat.

wow



Don't know what those cones were intended for, but the burn test said animal fiber and the stuff feels like angora.... Bought a dozen of em cheap on ebay about three years ago.


.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

WOW Forerunner! Just lovely! 

Osiris, I always say that if a historical garment is uncomfortable, you're doing it wrong! My husband has a pair of knee breeches I made him and he says they are among his most comfortable pants. Of course, almost all men's pants from back in the day have a much higher waist than jeans today, so you NEED suspenders or braces to hold them up to the right height. If they are too low, you'll have all sorts of problems. Could be also that you just wore breeches that weren't meant for you... 

But anyway, I love that sontag. It's warm, and comfy, and keeps my arms free. I've been wearing it in the shop and getting no end of compliments on it! Guess a good idea never truly goes out of fashion.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Beautiful, Tim.

I love your sontag, Kelsey!

I've been spinning flax for a couple new face cloths.

74 grams, 110 yards


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Here is my current project.
My Paraphernalia-making and paraphernalia. 
I was hoping to get them done in January, but I don't think it is going to happen. 










In other unrelated news:

I was shopping today and the very grumpy store manager 
was stocking shelvesin the aisle I was browsing. 
He was grumbling and harrumphing to where I considered turning around rather than walk by him. 
Instead I waited until he was somewhat out of my way and then I sort of squeezed past him.
My cart barely brushed a box he had left in the aisle, 
it was nearly empty and only had about 5 bags of chips in it.
The box was hardly even disturbed, it moved a few inches.

He said to me in a fairly condescending tone that he was sorry for blocking my path. 
My response was to breezily state that I could plow right through his mess no problem so no harm done.
What happened next was that he absolutely fell apart laughing. 
The checkers even came running back to see what was the fuss? He just lost control. LOL

I didn't think it was THAT funny, but he must have been surprised by my comment. 
I continued on my way through the store, but it did lift my mood for the rest of the day. :whistlin: :grin:


----------



## Kasota

Everyone has been so busy! 

BBC, I love your shawl. It is simply delightful! 

Cyndi, how is spinning flax different from wool? I don't think I've ever even touched flax. It looks soft and shiny. You always do such nice work. 

FR, awesome work as ever. You look worried, though. 

Svenska, love your sontag. Wish I could wear such things but I think I would look like Brunhilda... LOL! You, however, look as sweet as ever! 

Osiris, how many scarves have you made now? You just keep cranking them out! 

GAM, that is just too funny! I guess ya just never know how people will react to something.


----------



## Forerunner

Kasota said:


> FR, awesome work as ever. You look worried, though.


:ashamed:

My yarn stash is growing thin.



























:sob:


.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

:sob:

There hasn't even been anything wonderful in the Brown's Bin lately. . .


----------



## Forerunner

Cream and Aran would be at the top of the list. 

ETA.......yeah, yeah...... I know I got an awesome white Lincoln ewe, and bags of her yarn washed, picked and carded. :whistlin: There's even that super yummy 6 ounces or so of hers that I spun up at Cyndi's.......

Time's a comin', I tell yuh.......


----------



## Osiris

WOW! Neat stuff! Love the flax Cyndi! First time I've seen it here. 
BC. Oh that's a knittie. very Cool! Almost looks woven. 
Marchi, i've used kitesticks and chaining. Prefer sticks if I'm not going to use it right away. Keeps the warp tight. I got it from Peggy Osterkamp who got it from Jim Ahrens. Just an old european method. 
G-a-m - that's a fun story. Love those kind of days. Beautiful greensleeves too!!! 
FR, now that's a warm looking!!! Very nice color too. Should be good for snowblowing tonight!!! ;-) 
My ex stopped by for a visit today. She brought a big bag of yarn and picked up some scarves i made for her and my daughter. So far I'm on 13, something like that, I lost count. Got em packed in a box. I'm shooting for 50 - depends on the supply of yarns. I consider it an unpaid apprenticeship. I could never go to a studio and get this much experience without forking out hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Miz Mary

FR, here's SALE on Brown Sheep .... different weights .... up to 70 % off !!

http://littleknits.com/


----------



## Forerunner

Now Mary........ yer not supposed to be tempting me away from my spinning commitments. :nono:




Here's my go-to site, unless Kelsey has the perfect color when I need it.......

http://www.mypollywogs.com/pollybsheep.html


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I can only get Bluebonnet for the price you like right now.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Gam, those are gorgeous!! I love your work!




Got some sock yarn in from Kelsey ... 










snow storm tonight (prediction of 12" with 25-35 mph winds tomorrow) ... 

a great pattern suggestion from the KAL thread (Inlay)... 

what else _can_ I do but fulfill my destiny & knit?


----------



## Osiris

I'm so proud of myself!! I resisted the temptation admirably! 

When my ex was here today she was looking at the scarves and started telling me I should learn to spin! :hysterical: Then she says, 'I've got a spinning wheel in the attic'..... :hair then she says, "it's a saxony and it works great". :umno: Nope...nope and NOPE! I have enough yarn to keep the heddles full for several years. 
Just what I need is whorls of rovings lying around in baskets and bundles...... then I'd be looking at buying sheep!!! I know 'me' too well.
I really don't want another hobby. Spinning would just take time away from weaving. I'll leave it to all you wonderful spinners!!!


----------



## Forerunner

Now see, Os...... That's just where I was about two years ago, but economy has caught up with me and I am finally to the place where I'm not in such a hurry to churn out product.....

Time to diversify. 

:heh:


----------



## Kasota

Osiris, are you CRAZY????? She has a spinning wheel in the attic... and offered it to you....and you said NO????? 

Quick, quick - before she changes her mind... get thee on thy telephone and ring her up and say you have been rethinking.... 

How can you leave that poor spinning wheel languishing in the attic, unloved and forgotten, holding on to a very thin thread of hope that someday someone would rescue her and bring her back into the light of day and dust her off and love her again... 

Shame, shame, shame. Go rescue the poor lady...


----------



## Marchwind

If not for you then for your daughter :hair. You can learn then pass it on to her and she can take up the charge. Yes, yes, Osiris go get that wheel, we will help you with it all.


----------



## Kasota

And the wheel will love you. You will be the night in shining armor that rescues her from the dark that's full of spider webs and dust and things forgotten. 

I can hear her calling you... "Osiris? Oh, where ARE you? Don't leave me here all alone in the dark..."


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

For shame! That poor old lady needs you! Think of how dried out and dusty that poor old lady is in an attic! She could succumb to dry rot without your help!


----------



## chickenista

I'll add my voice to the tumult!
Go get the wheel!
If not for you, then for all of us in the world that want wheels but don't/can't find them.
You can't just leave it there.
You just can't.


----------



## Miz Mary

Thats just not RIGHT , to leave a wheel in a dank dark environment ..... be a HERO Osiris , SAVE THAT WHEEL !!!!! If you decide you dont like spinning ( hahaaa ) you may be able to trade it for a loom later !!!!


----------



## hercsmama

Poor lonely thing. All by herself in the dark, just crying all alone and waiting for someone to love her....
Oh the horror and misery of a rejected wheel!!!:Bawling:

Are you in the car driving over to get her yet????:hobbyhors


----------



## Kasota

Osiris, did you pick her up yet? We are waiting for pictures.... 

Tap....

Tap.....

Tap........

:bored:

Get on with it, man! Saddle up that pony and ride him out... :hobbyhors Osiris to the rescue!!!


----------



## Kasota

Here is part of my project for the day. This is from a colored Cotswold ewe named Ula. The blend of colors is amazing. Some parts (not washed yet) are almost nutmeg in color and other parts are cream colored and other parts are a little darker gray.


----------



## MDKatie

Did I ever post a picture of my most recent needle felted work? I can't remember, so if it's a repeat you'll have to excuse me! 

When my sister and I visited our Aunt's house a few weeks ago, I gave a needle felting class. It was just the 2 of them, but I wanted to do a test run for my class I'm teaching at the knitting retreat in March. 

Here are our completed works (mine all the way to the right), and the picture we used for inspiration (which is actually a quilt).


----------



## Marchwind

I don't think you did ever post these. They are sweet, that quilt is gorgeous. Everyone did a great job.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

gorgeous needle felting!!!!


----------

